# 1st lesson "How Did You Feel"



## daz1971 (Jan 24, 2008)

Had my first lesson in Kamon wing chun yesterday and thoroughly enjoy it.Cant wait till the next lesson.I seems a bit daunting at first but will get used to it as time goes on.Im sure im not the only one who felt that way.I would be interesting to hear of other wing chunners views/feelings/experience on their first lesson.It does seem complicated but that happens when anyone starts anything new regarding martial arts/sport or whatever.


----------



## gblnking (Jan 24, 2008)

My first lesson in Wing Chun was in a class that was disorganized and a bit chaotic. It wasnt the regimented Tai Kwan Do that I was accustomed to. I only spent a few months there. Many many years and styles later I found another Wing Chun school. After a good conversation with the instructor he invited me to the school on the following weekend for a seminar with, well for a lack of a better term, national instructor So that seminar was my official first class and to say it smoked me is putting it mildly. During the conversation with the instructor previously he told me that this would change my way of thinking about Wing Chun and he was right. Ive been there ever since.


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 24, 2008)

My frist lesson was back in august/sept of 2001. I tracked down an instructor that just moved to Las Vegas. Like with anybody's fist lesson in anything he showed me the beginner stuff and some more advance stuff I'd eventually get to. I was like "WTF" since it was a far cry from the Kempo I did for 5 years. My instructor saw the look on my face and just started ripping holes in all the kempo techniques I learned. Been hooked since LOL.


----------



## Gurokevin (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't really remember my very first lesson. I was 4 at the time (1981). But I do remember some classes when I started. Wether they were one of the first or not I do not know. I remember it being very unorganized. Some people would be doing chi sao in a corner. Some other people punching each others chests (for conditioning). And me, I was just punching. All I did for about 6 months or more was punching in YJKYM and Juen Ma. I only did basic drills and solo techniques until I think I was about 6 years old when my Sifu showed me the first section of Siu Nim Tao.


----------



## Drac (Jan 24, 2008)

I cannot remember my first exposure to the MA..All I remember is I wanted MORE....


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 24, 2008)

I remember my first meeting with (then my Dei si-Hing) Sifu Steve Brandon
He let me have fun with my flashy kicks and forceful punches,turned a student loose on me,still wasn't satisfied,then he let me have it,attack after attack,all the while explaining how what I had been taught was  ineffective against a far superior Wing Tsun.I was instantly hooked.The frustration came when I had to un-think force and high flashy kicks,and learn the weird pidgeon toed stance and awkward form (alien at the time).I would compare it to being a toddler all over again.Steve is a great guy and I will always remember the great lessons he taught me.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good to hear that you enjoyed your first Kamon class - what class are you from?

You will find that the world of martial arts is full of all sorts of different flavours. Some are about spirituality, some are about fighting, some are about understanding your own body and the rare few combine all these attributes!

All I can say to any new martial artist starting out is good luck and make sure you enjoy what you are doing


----------



## daz1971 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi KAMON GUY I'm from the Eastbourne Class.It's kinda reassuring that there is another Kamon guy here.Thanks daz


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 26, 2008)

Kamon Guy said:


> You will find that the world of martial arts is full of all sorts of different flavours. Some are about spirituality, some are about fighting, some are about understanding your own body and the rare few combine all these attributes!


 
Talking about Cuong Nhu are we? 
Anyways... my first pseudo-exposure to Wing Chun (incase anyone forgot, I have no official Wing Chun training) was a little insane. It was at an all Cuong Nhu seminar (we have a yearly training camp), and the person in charge was teaching Sui Nim Tao, and only Sui Nim Tao. Instead of teaching it in thirds, he did it slowly, all at once (over a period of about an hour and a half).
Later my Sensei (who is training in Wing Chun) started to teach me the more traditional way. He fixed the form, and we started doing drills on sunday class. Later on one of the more senior students was thrown in as well. All I can remember from my first pseudo-class was 'man, this is really hard, and it kinda hurts'.


----------



## tenth1 (Jan 26, 2008)

my first lesson in wing chun was about a year ago, i walked out at the end of class feeling exhausted, intrigued by the uniquness of the style and eager to come back for more. it really changed the perceptions i always had about chinese arts


----------



## DungHo (Jan 27, 2008)

first lesson, the horse feel weird because before I study Hung Gar.

right now. loving it.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 28, 2008)

daz1971 said:


> Hi KAMON GUY I'm from the Eastbourne Class.It's kinda reassuring that there is another Kamon guy here.Thanks daz


Oh under Sihing Steve? Steve Mylett is a really nice guy and he learnt directly under Simon Chan (Kevin Chan's brother). 

Hope your training is going well.


----------



## WCman1976 (Feb 4, 2012)

The first time I went to my wing chun school, Sifu had me sit in a chair and watch the class. That struck me as interesting because every other school I ever visited would let you participate so you could get a feel for the style...see if it felt good to do the moves. Setting that little quirk aside, I still came back for more because I knew wing chun would be a good fit for me. I can't really remember what my first lesson was like, except that I probably got up to the punching section of Sil Lum Tao and practiced a pak sao drill. 

It took me maybe a month to learn all of Sil Lum Tao. I was looking at a poster of Yip Ching performing Chum Kiu, and I asked Sifu when he would show me that form. He said, "When you're ready." This also took me off guard because I was used to schools that ran you through forms faster than you could blink an eye. Over time I learned this was what made Sifu Cichon's school UNIQUE. This wasn't another McDojo. This was a teacher who wanted to make sure you REALLY knew what you were doing before you moved on to the next thing.

And I'm happy to say he still is like that to this very day.


----------



## Domino (Feb 8, 2012)

Not had much training previously so this was a good move right from the start and had the routine I needed.
Always intrigued by the fact the 1st form is the basis and most important, never tire of 1st form and drills etc.
Met Master Kwok during a random visit on my 2nd lesson and was totally hooked.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 8, 2012)

I remember calling my sihing and talking to him for a bit about the class.
I went in and hit a bag a little. He showed me some stuff.. the way he was able to kick me and punch me at the same time was what really did it for me at that point.


----------



## WingChunIan (Feb 9, 2012)

I remember going along after reading a magazine article, intruiged to see what the fuss was about and half convinced that it wouldn't live up to my MT. The minute sifu demonstrated on me I was hooked, he took away all my MT and previous TKD and made me feel like a schoolboy again. I've been going back ever since, still learning and still loving it.


----------



## Lao Xinshou (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello all. First time poster so be gentle with me 

I started Wing Chun at the start of this year - I've never done any kind of MA before and wanted to do something new that stimulated both the grey matter as well as the physical. I'm in Crawley, England and training at my local school under Sifu Paul Hawkes.

I'm eight sessions in and loving it. We're on 6 weeks worth of elbow related movements which is not something I'd really conceived of before as being a large part of a MA's weaponry so really interesting on that side. We have a nice variation of Sifus with different focus each night of the week - the session I really enjoy is run by a Sifu who is also pretty decent in Muay Thai (2nd in the UK in his weight) so aside from probably some different ideas thrown in, his focus is also on what is 'practical'. 

I've been reading this board and a few other internet sources over the last few weeks and its clear that learning the forms properly is going to be key - so trying to get some Siu Nim Tao practice in daily. 

Not quite on topic but would appreciate any advice more experienced souls can offer to a complete novice!


----------



## fighterman (Feb 14, 2012)

WCman1976 said:


> The first time I went to my wing chun school, Sifu had me sit in a chair and watch the class. That struck me as interesting because every other school I ever visited would let you participate so you could get a feel for the style...see if it felt good to do the moves. Setting that little quirk aside, I still came back for more because I knew wing chun would be a good fit for me. I can't really remember what my first lesson was like, except that I probably got up to the punching section of Sil Lum Tao and practiced a pak sao drill.
> 
> It took me maybe a month to learn all of Sil Lum Tao. I was looking at a poster of Yip Ching performing Chum Kiu, and I asked Sifu when he would show me that form. He said, "When you're ready." This also took me off guard because I was used to schools that ran you through forms faster than you could blink an eye. Over time I learned this was what made Sifu Cichon's school UNIQUE. This wasn't another McDojo. This was a teacher who wanted to make sure you REALLY knew what you were doing before you moved on to the next thing.
> 
> And I'm happy to say he still is like that to this very day.


well thats good. ive seen instead many sifus just sit in their chair and watch the class without participating


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 14, 2012)

My first lesson was many many years ago, but I should add I was not there long and I think I have had several first lessons since then due to my lack of continuity in training Wing Chun (I only know Siu Lim Tao)

I was coming to Wing Chun with a background in Jujutsu,Taekwondo, Taijiquan, Long Fist, and Xingyiquan. and I thought, as I entered the guan&#8230;.how hard can this be&#8230;. I left feeling awkward and confused and I have left that way just about every time I have had a first lesson&#8230;.except the last time.. I left feeling awkward, confused and in pain&#8230;my sifu made me jump rightback into drills. 

It was away from class I figured out why I was feeling awkwardand confused, I was approaching the training incorrectly with the mythical internal vs. external bias&#8230;.

 I am just about ready for another first lesson&#8230;. I let youk now how it goes


----------

